# recorder wanted



## ranmafan (May 6, 2009)

If anyone can crisply and cleanly record a spoken word story for me I would pay handsomely for it. Thank you.


----------



## Eleziek (May 7, 2009)

I can do this if you'd like, send me a private message. I have professional equipment and the like


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2009)

That really depends on your location.

Try to find a studio or even school or college in your area with capable facilities. Most will let you use them for a small fee by the hour.


----------

